# Cassette Tapes on a comeback???



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Well we have had a Vinyl revival and now it seems a Tape semi revival I just don't understand, the next thing will be Pianos in our homes perhaps even the whole family will learn to play instruments.

http://www.whathifi.com/news/cassette-tape-album-sales-grew-74-in-2016?utm_medium=EMAIL&utm_campaign=Enews%20bulletins&utm_content=WHIF%20ENews%20Bulletin_noextras%20(30.01.2017)::article_3_readmore&utm_source=20170130


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I still have a lot of cassettes and a player!!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I came across what seemed to be a high end Sony cassette player from the late 90s in an antique store and bought it for $50. I then hooked it into my system and hauled out my cassettesfrom the attic. They sound awful. Threw out the cassettes and resold the player for $20


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Shops sales are rising each week according to news reports.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

As I've posted before, I always have a cassette player in my car, to listen to my collection of custom rock/pop tapes. The sound quality of a good clean tape is very high. I have a deck at home also, and the ease with which one can record, from most any source, and play back tapes without having to go through a computer interface is refreshingly simple and easy. When the Machine Stops, and the internet goes down, there are still the tapes......


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

My cassette players stopped working years ago and I haven't been able to find replacements. That's a shame, because I have some tapes that can't be duplicated, as far as I know. There is one, however, in my 24 year old Volvo that may still work, but I have been reluctant to try because I don't want to mangle any of my favorite tapes, just in case there is a way to make them play again.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Amazon sell usb cassette players either to play or to convert your tapes. Variety of prices and standards.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a Kenwood AM/FM/cassette deck in my car that I installed 13 years ago and it is still going strong. Got a Sony deck in the house that is even older. I hear/see a great song on YouTube on the iPad, I plug the iPad into the Sony and commit it to cassette. Easy as pie.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a Sony Walkman tape cassette player, original design, in its original box. The sound quality's rubbish and the thing eats batteries. But it reminds me of when I was a young lab rat and it was exciting new technology!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh please, stop them hipsters. 
What's next; 35 mm film (oh, sorry, they are doing that already), Polaroid (that too), VHS in those huge machines, stencils, increasingly difficult ways to make a cup of coffee, steamengines, cut throat razors (for the few that don't have beards), handwashing of laundry (not much else to do, I suppose) , bakelite telephones with circular dials, handwritten letters, and now tapedecks. There is a Nakamichi in my local thriftstore for €5,- costed over a thousand in the eighties. Grab it while you can, I'll pass.

All my old hobbies are coming back into vogue, but cassette tapes never had my interest. Never liked them, even in the eighties. Even if it was a cheap way to get music. Home taping is killing music was the slogan, I believe.


picture hosting


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I always used to find that my favourite cassettes would snap or get knotted or worn. Winding them to and fro was a pain. Daft fashion!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

^
Yes, that ! The tapes gets eaten by the machine.
And that after hours of fiddling with the VU.dials. Finding the track you wanted to listen to was also a bit of an adventure. Fast forward for 4 minutes, to then find out your on the wrong side of the tape, then the machine decides to "spaghetti" it anyway.
Good Riddance !


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Are cassette recorders still used by the Police? 'Interrogation - sorry - interview suspended at 16:37...' CLUNK!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Are cassette recorders still used by the Police? 'Interrogation - sorry - interview suspended at 16:37...' CLUNK!


Talking from experience, Elgars ghost ? :devil:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Jos said:


> Talking from experience, Elgars ghost ? :devil:


Ha ha - no, I probably watch too much television. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I've got a Nakamichi RX-202, a Teac V700 and Yamaha KX-530 but still need more...........


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I've got a Nakamichi RX-202, a Teac V700 and Yamaha KX-530 but still need more...........


Dare I ask why?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Dare I ask why?


He is a collector, wheeeeeee


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I saw a soap opera from the eighties were a teenage girl got an audio cassette with music by Arnold Schönberg. I thought that was amusing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Dare I ask why?


Why not I say.............


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Why not I say.............


Please let me know then, specially :



> but still need more


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Dumpster food over twenty years ago.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Please let me know then, specially :


Tape tape tape tape Tape tape tape tape Tape tape tape tape Tape tape tape tape players


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Tape tape tape tape Tape tape tape tape Tape tape tape tape Tape tape tape tape players


Understood :cheers:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Dumpster food over twenty years ago.


Send them my way thanks..............


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

The actual tapes in those cassette tape things make adequate makeshift dental floss.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jms said:


> The actual tapes in those cassette tape things make adequate makeshift dental floss.


Are you sue you still have your own teeth?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Are you sue you still have your own teeth?


Thought you gave me your falsies...................


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My aged car has a cassette player (granted, a CD player also). I have an ancient cassette-shaped device that I slip into the cassette player to listen to the iPod in the car. Works great and there's no tape to tangle!

Aside from that, cassettes arouse no nostalgia.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Thought you gave me your falsies...................


That was a whiskey on the rock Eddie......hope you didn't swallow the ice cubs in whole. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> That was a whiskey on the rock Eddie......hope you didn't swallow the ice cubs in whole. :lol:


Straight up thanks no ice


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Tbh cassette tapes are pretty lame


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll take them


----------

